# kittens at 8 weeks-cuteness overload warning



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Stays babies are now 8 weeks old,my friend came out yesterday to do new pics.Hope you like them.









































Izzie


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

beautfull pictures  lovely kittens


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh my, what a bunch of cuties! I am particularly in love with the 2 chocolate fuzz-bombs, when can I collect?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are coming along beautifully, you must be very proud.the chocolate colour is looking more black now.,_


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _wow they are coming along beautifully, you must be very proud.the chocolate colour is looking more black now.,_


Hi,

Im really chuffed with them,they are definitely getting darker.

Izzie


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What fantastic pictures! Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> What fantastic pictures! Your babies are beautiful!


ahh thank you, its so nice that everyone is enjoying the pictures.

Izzie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely wegie babies izzie have a thing about black wegies


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable and the photographs are superb :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> lovely wegie babies izzie have a thing about black wegies


so do I,im just debating who to keep, Utah is my absolute favourite but love the little tabby girl too, argggh!

Have you made your choice between your babies yet, they are both stunners.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG!! I want them ALL!! I was just screaming when i saw the pics, my kids were wondering what was the matter with me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Izzie999 said:


> so do I,im just debating who to keep, Utah is my absolute favourite but love the little tabby girl too, argggh!
> 
> Have you made your choice between your babies yet, they are both stunners.
> 
> Izzie


I don't know how you can make that decision, i do love the first one and the 3rd one they are my fav i think, but then they are all stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

UOTE=KathrynH;1061455888]I don't know how you can make that decision, i do love the first one and the 3rd one they are my fav i think, but then they are all stunning. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Ahh thank you Kath. The first one is little Uri aka fruitbat and the third pic is Utah who I really love, he gives wonderful dirty looks, they are his speciality,especially after worming this morning lol
Izzie


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Izzie999 said:


> UOTE=KathrynH;1061455888]I don't know how you can make that decision, i do love the first one and the 3rd one they are my fav i think, but then they are all stunning. :thumbup:


Ahh thank you Kath. The first one is little Uri aka fruitbat and the third pic is Utah who I really love, he gives wonderful dirty looks, they are his speciality,especially after worming this morning lol
Izzie[/QUOTE]

Oh he looks so sweet, butter wouldn't melt. haha And he is so fluffy. 

It will be a very hard decision i think for you, as i love tabby's i have a long haired tabby and we think she may have some maine coone in her as she has such amazing markings.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

What beautiful furbabies,
how to make up your mind? i have no idea.
good job i don't breed cos i would never be able to let any of the babies go


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

MooKatMoon said:


> What beautiful furbabies,
> how to make up your mind? i have no idea.
> good job i don't breed cos i would never be able to let any of the babies go


Hi,

Thank you for your lovely comments on the babies. Sharing them with others is what makes it worth while really.

I look at the type of the kitten first and foremost as I like to show. Personality also plays a big part though,they have to be friendly and confident babies to get along with the kids but that is never a problem.

Izzie


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I just adore Uri kitten!!! not usually a fan of black cats but those are gorgeous as well!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> so do I,im just debating who to keep, Utah is my absolute favourite but love the little tabby girl too, argggh!
> 
> Have you made your choice between your babies yet, they are both stunners.
> 
> Izzie


i think so, she has told me that if i buy both i get a reduced rate, that doesnt help. i think what worries me is taking on too much. if i do take on both i really really must stop at least for a while


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I know what you mean Jenny. I'd promised that we wouldn't get another cat until we lost Ginger, Oska and Sassie our golden oldies. Here we are getting Boo Boo whilst the three are still with us! Have promised though that the coonies will have to wait. Jeanette does have some red and white kittens and they will be hard to resist if I see them as this is the colour coonie I wanted.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Adorable little kitties :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> I know what you mean Jenny. I'd promised that we wouldn't get another cat until we lost Ginger, Oska and Sassie our golden oldies. Here we are getting Boo Boo whilst the three are still with us! Have promised though that the coonies will have to wait. Jeanette does have some red and white kittens and they will be hard to resist if I see them as this is the colour coonie I wanted.


i rather like her other older kittens alvin and amber


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi all,
> Stays babies are now 8 weeks old,my friend came out yesterday to do new pics.Hope you like them.
> 
> View attachment 74639
> ...


i can see why you call uri fruitbat, he looks like a smoke


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> i rather like her other older kittens alvin and amber


alvin is just gorgeous!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

is Uri a black smoke - he is gorgeous!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

spid said:


> is Uri a black smoke - he is gorgeous!


Im not sure what he is, going on what his parents are there is no way he can be really but he is intriguing.

Glad you like him,he is a sweet baby.

Izzie


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> i think so, she has told me that if i buy both i get a reduced rate, that doesnt help. i think what worries me is taking on too much. if i do take on both i really really must stop at least for a while


Been there - hence 3 kitties in my sig instead of 2!!! :thumbup:

Sorry - edited to say absolutely gorgeous kittens, I _love_ the tabby :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what colour are the parents


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow they are beautiful. I love one of the blacks.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> what colour are the parents


Hi Jenny,
Both parents are black tabbies, the Mums parents are Sire Black tabby and Dam Black tortie Dads parents are both silver tabbies, so Im not sure where this colouring is coming from or whether it will indeed stay?

Any ideas folks?

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> wow they are beautiful. I love one of the blacks.


Which one lol?

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

well if he's smoke one of the parents must be silver (even if not registered silver) - in fact if dad's parents are both silver there is a strong possibility he IS silver. So the silver would be from Dad, is he getting lighter? Has he a very pale undercoat behind the ears?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

spid said:


> well if he's smoke one of the parents must be silver (even if not registered silver) - in fact if dad's parents are both silver there is a strong possibility he IS silver. So the silver would be from Dad, is he getting lighter? Has he a very pale undercoat behind the ears?


Hi,
Yes he is pale behind the ears, but not so much in the rest of his coat apart from his chest. Whatever he is colour wise he is a little sweetheart.

Thanks for your help.

Jox


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

he only needs one silver hair to be a smoke - doesn't need to be all over - my girls a silver but hard to tell cos she's so light anyway.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Squeeeee! I'll have to fight PaddyPaws for one of those little black/choc babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are all adorable Izzy but I have to say that I would have to have little Uri - he is so gorgeously cute :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Swap for a 5 and 1/2 week old Siamese


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> They are all adorable Izzy but I have to say that I would have to have little Uri - he is so gorgeously cute :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Swap for a 5 and 1/2 week old Siamese


he is very sweet, not too happy with me tonight,been wormed.

Izzie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Which one lol?
> 
> Izzie


Utah ..................


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Utah ..................


mine too lol.

Izzie


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Ewwwwwww what ugly kittens!

Only kidding, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

missye87 said:


> Squeeeee! I'll have to fight PaddyPaws for one of those little black/choc babies


I am smitten with Utah,he has such a wicked expression and just lovely. Usama the little brown tabby is the cuddly baby, he purrs as soon you pick him up.

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

spid said:


> he only needs one silver hair to be a smoke - doesn't need to be all over - my girls a silver but hard to tell cos she's so light anyway.


ah right ok, you have been really helpful thank you so much.

The breeder of my girl thinks he is definitely smoke,she is very excited lol. I would be if he was staying! but in any case he is going to a lovely home with his brother,just need two more homes now for the boys and I will be a happy girl. Kitten sales are sooooo slow this year.

Izzie


----------

